# Jsn 12 Tapping Head



## Franko (Apr 20, 2015)

Lookit what I found in the bottom of my toolbox drawer. It is a JSN-12 tapping head capable of M5 (3/16) to M12 (1/2) taps.

When I purchased my mill and lathe about 10 years ago, for the first year or so there was a blizzard of accessories arriving weekly. I remember buying this, but I don't remember it costing as much as it does.

It arrived with no instructions and I couldn't figure out how it worked. I think I put it aside to ponder another time, and it got forgotten. I dug it out last night and searched the Googles and found some for sale and finally some data sheets and a couple of uTube vids on how it works.

It came with both a MT 2 and 4 x J6 chuck tapers. Last night I ordered a J6 x R8  for my mill and a J6 x 5/8" straight shank so I can use it on my drill press without having to remove the chuck and taper.

Have any of you ever used one of these? What do you think of them? Any tips?


----------



## sgisler (Apr 20, 2015)

Sweet! I've never used that one, but I have a Procunier that I love! They are quite nice to use. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 20, 2015)

I love mine. I have a smaller one and one with your tap capacity. The smaller one is as useful as the large and a lot easier on taps. IE, less breakage. Use good tap lube to speed the process too. I use them on my drill press ,mostly. And you can run them a lot faster after a little learning takes place. The learning curve isn't very steep.


----------



## Franko (Apr 20, 2015)

I saw several with different brand names but they look identical. All of them ridiculously expensive. They also make a JSN-7 which is about the same length but slimmer and just takes taps up to .25". It looked like the only difference was the diameter of the clutch since only the middle part spins.

Have you ever used it on the tailstock of a lathe?


----------



## sgisler (Apr 20, 2015)

They won't work in the tailstock of a lathe - the shaft has to be driven. Now, one could build a powered tailstock ........
They'll work great in mill or drill press though. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franko (Apr 20, 2015)

<Slaps forehead> Duh. That makes sense.


----------



## sgisler (Apr 20, 2015)

Believe me, I was only quick on the trigger because I've thought that before!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

